

Agile/Scrum, Kanban, & Waterfall - tilt
https://sprintly.tenderapp.com/kb/the-sprintly-philosophy/agilescrum-kanban-waterfall

======
Craiggybear
Waterfall: from the article. "Waterfall is how COBOL developers created
banking software in the 80s. We're not really sure how it works."

No, but work it did and more importantly _still is_ in spite of attempts to
better/reinvent it. And goes waaay back to about 1960, far less the '80s.

"We're pretty sure it's how the Antikythera mechanism was developed."

... and this is bad, how?

~~~
endersshadow
Consider the source--this is from a startup named sprint.ly that is offering
an agile framework for github and email.

~~~
Craiggybear
Yeah ... that makes it worse. Its a stupid set of remarks about something that
isn't actually broken. Unlike some of the messes I've seen rolled out with
Agile.

